# PVC Soap Mold



## DC Bees

Thanks for the idea, i have been thinking about soap making for a while now.Just what i need more stuff sitting around.


----------



## Wyvern

I tried using PVC as a molt a little while back. I used olive oil to hopefully keep the soap from sticking to the mold. Didn't work. Ended up having to cut the pipe up to get the soap out. What do you use keep the soap from sticking, and how do you get the soap out of the mold? Also, what is the insulation for?
thanks:scratch:


----------



## Ryngo

Wyvern said:


> I tried using PVC as a molt a little while back. I used olive oil to hopefully keep the soap from sticking to the mold. Didn't work. Ended up having to cut the pipe up to get the soap out. What do you use keep the soap from sticking, and how do you get the soap out of the mold? Also, what is the insulation for?
> thanks:scratch:


Olive oil will saponify along with all the other oils and will make it harder to get the soap out. I use a plunger that I made out of a closet hanger rod to both add a light layer of Vaseline and to push the soap out.









RB


----------



## dmpower

I use PVC all the time. I used to try to brush the inside with mineral oil for an easy release. If you put the tube in the freezer for a little while it will separate a bit from the sides. I turn my PVC pipe over so that the filled end is up and whack it a few times with a rubber mallet. I don't even bother to try to oil the inside anymore.
Good luck!


----------



## papamoose

You can use Vaseline to keep it from sticking. Still need something to get it moving, but slides right on out.


----------



## Kristen beck

This is the only type of mold i like using for my goatmilk honey soap. the easiest to cut, you get a straight round bar every time. the best wrap for a round bar is a coffee filter. I use the brown ones, put the bar in the center, cup your hand around the pleats and fold down, place your label on the pleats and voala, beautifully wrapped and ready to sell. I don't make bar soap(square) i am incapable of cutting one straight so i just resorted to the round ones plus the wrapping is so cheap!


----------

